# Still In the Making



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

http://s244.photobucket.com/home/odessadude/index

Well I have been messing around with slots for many years and decided it was time for a larger Set-Up. Now that I have the bed of this track @ 12' X 4' ( Faller / Marklin )I have already decided it is not large enough. With this being said I thought I would send you to the Photo-bucket site to show how I made this hang from the ceiling safely. 

After I made the layout it only took an hour to figure out how to raise and lower this from the ceiling. One trip to the hardware store a few ideas and some African Engineering I came up with this:freak:. The system is raised and lowered using a boat winch and it works pretty well.The Wagoneer you see in the other pictures parks underneath this at night. 

Like I said earlier I don't like the size already so I will rip this whole thing apart and go with a 16' X 5' set-up within a month or so. I guess that is why it is called a hobby because a hobby is never done:thumbsup:

It was so simple and so space saving I thought I would share.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool stuff - and I like the Wagoneer! I have one in a diecast around here someplace. :thumbsup:


----------



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Cool stuff - and I like the Wagoneer! I have one in a diecast around here someplace. :thumbsup:


Well the Wagoneer is just a "Weekend Ride". I have modified this since these pictures and it now has a 77 grill with Javelin amber turn signals. I took it to the NHRA races this past weekend and I still get many :thumbsup: I have a Cummings 4BT I am going to install in it soon so the hobbies just don't quit!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That is a cool set-up as it is, but I agree when you're mixing slots and trains you really need the 5' width. Looks to me, from my experiences mixing them, like you know what you want until you get it together.. Then it just don't look right!  Pull it apart and try again!! :lol: It eventually falls into place, so keep at it. Out of curiosity, is that Marklin track? And how does the RR Xing look... and work? 

I don't know if it will help you or not, but if you log on to Atlasrr.com they have freeware you can use to plan the train part. That is what I used to plan my first table, and once I had the train stuff worked out, I was able to hand draw the slot car stuff on the print out. This made track planning easier. I did have the luxury of using flex track so I wasn't locked into the preset curves. Keep at it!!!! You're gonna have something cool as heck when it's all said and done!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes it is the Marklin "M" track. The RR Crossing is actually a Faller piece and has the Marklin terminals for the trains. When we were kids we pretty much tore up the section because it use to be functional with the arms coming down etc. What were we thinking? I have a couple of other Faller/Marklin sections with no RR crossing (cross arms) coming in from Germany. This way I can get rid of the bridge supports on the car and train track. Yes 5' wide is the only way to go so I figure there will be enough room in the middle for a large set up for the Faller and two trains going the opposite direction. Marklin and Faller also have sections that will actually stop the cars until the train goes by.

I am sure when I get the 16'X 5' layout the boat crank will have to be replaced with an electric gear motor with limit switches etc. 

The planning continues:thumbsup:.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

We like "pitchers"!

Thanks for sharing. As a fellow Marklin collector I'll be following along with added intrest.

Here's a lousy pic of a Swiss Krok I restored many moons ago.


----------



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> We like "pitchers"!
> 
> Thanks for sharing. As a fellow Marklin collector I'll be following along with added intrest.
> 
> Here's a lousy pic of a Swiss Krok I restored many moons ago.


Yes the Marklin Croc! One of the most sought after Loco's in the Marklin line-up. I have three Marklin Engines, but nothing as nice as "The Croc"

Good Score and a good looking example!:thumbsup:


----------



## amxbmw (Apr 8, 2006)

OK it's been a while, but the Hobby continues. The 12X4 track wasn't cutting it so we have gone to this>






Don't rip me too bad because the Faller slot track is set up on the far table where I recorded the video. I should have the slot stuff going in a few weeks.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Gettin right along there...*

Great video. Looks like you have a much better way to get at the whole layout now too. I like the freight yard. I used to have trains in the early 70's. We had it wired with dead strips so that spurs could be turned on and off to park entire engine and car combos and then take out another string. Can't wait for the slots to get sprinkled in there. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice canoe on the Wagoneer . I have an Old Towm Discovery as well . Great for our rocky streamed canoe adventures .

Gonzo


----------

